# Tree climber avalible



## twrtree (Dec 27, 2005)

I am a climber with 3 years exp. Have the winter off here in cold snowy Buffalo NY. Have wife and 4 month old handsome little man that need daddy to pay bills. Avalible for about 3 months. Have own gear-toys-ropes-saws. Clean NYCDL-B+air. All last year I was primary climber for a large tree company 500K$ season (in Buffalo thats only 7-8 months), where I did 90% all trims & fellings with no incidents. I am a hard worker whom can get the big nasty jobs done quickly and safely. Willing to temp. relocate for the right price & job. Something like Katrina cleanup. posibly can get own ins. E-mail me if intrested at [email protected] or call 716-812-7799.
Tom


----------



## skwerl (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to ArboristSite Tom, and good luck to you.


----------

